# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Microrasbora nana

## anaconda

Saw these Microrasbora Nana at CF/EC and previously at Ben's 

Anyone has experience with them?

----------


## ranmasatome

small, green sheen, black little marking on fin and quite nice.. :Smile:  They should be quite darty.. and doesn't school..i dont think.

----------


## anaconda

yup i bought 10 of them, they were real tiny when they first came
now they are the size of a Maculatus

very darty fishes.....in the dark there is a purplish tint to the body

----------


## ranmasatome

Yup.. thats the nice part.. :Smile:

----------


## benny

I might have seen these at C328 previously and frankly speaking, they seem quite dull at first sight. Their beauty will only come through after you take them home and they have settle down.

Not a lot of pictures on the net. Here's two that I manage to find.


Picture from www.franksaquarium.com


Picture from Tin Win's site, www.heinaquarium.com
A fairly recently described fish (Kottelat & Witte, 1999), these fellas are from Myanmar and grows up to 1.5 cm.RVA retails this fish too, but seem like they have only male specimens.  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Goodness..those specimens are FATTTT

----------


## anaconda

hahaha, you should see mine...some are fatter ...i just drop some food in and they are the first one to get it, the rest are too small

but bought 10 only 5 survived so far....think they grow longer then 1.5, mines around 2.5 and they grow really fast. i was worried initially that they were too small to eat the micro pellet i feed my other boraras but they just gobbled up everything. the purplish tinge comes out in the dark only

now gotta try to bring up the baby briget i got from Ben...bought 15 almost half dead

----------


## benny

> but bought 10 only 5 survived so far....think they grow longer then 1.5, mines around 2.5 and they grow really fast


Hmmm.. Had the impression that they stay smaller than 2 cm from fishbase. Obviously they are wrong too. Wonder what is their maximum size.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

wah ha, TW's son is doing well with his cam  :Well done:

----------


## benny

> wah ha, TW's son is doing well with his cam


I would certainly say so. The above picture shows everything you need to clearly ID the fish. Good stuff. In fact, best on the web so far.

Cheers,

p.s. Didn't recall him at the Aquarama dinner the last time though.

----------


## hwchoy

_Microrasbora nana_ is fairly common in the LFS, its relative the _M. gatesi_ is much more uncommon.

----------


## hwchoy

> p.s. Didn't recall him at the Aquarama dinner the last time though.


no, he got left behind at TW's cousin's house where they are putting up. I did talk to him a bit in Yangon. He just graduated from Computer Engineering.

----------


## benny

Ooohhh!! Look at the fine cyan coloration along the lateral line!!! Excellent details and light control! 

The reflective upper stomach is interesting to see too!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

yes very interesting fish, can be easily confused with _Horadandia atukorali_. this specimen is still only half recovered from pH burn. I haven't post-processed to the alphabet M yet, that's why you don't find any of the _Microrasbora_ in hexazona. I think I have some better pix.

----------


## ranmasatome

huh??? how to be confused?? they look quite different leh..unless you're talking about the young... :Smug: 

the hard one to tell apart i think is M. gatesi and M.kubotai ... :Smile: 
Too bad never see them much nowadays.. i mean the M.gatesi.

----------


## hwchoy

I mean confusing _M. gatesi_ with _H. atukorali_, they're quite similar unless side-by-side as the blue lateral in the gatesi is usually not very obvious, and iut has this greenish stomach. I find the _M. kubotai_ very distinctive and not easily confused. looks like need to get the hexazona gallery up quickly  :Smug:

----------


## MrTree

> looks like need to get the hexazona gallery up quickly


It's been very very very very very very long already. 

For TW's picture, i wonder how he managed to put this fish right in front of the glass.

----------


## benny

> For TW's picture, i wonder how he managed to put this fish right in front of the glass.


There is a "sandwich" technique that makes it possible. You use a piece of glass an push the subject to the front glass. Adding gravel is not an issue at all.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

i actually tell them apart by body shape...lol.. i dont find atukorali as slim

----------

